# Space Marine: Hover Board Squad



## Daxan (Nov 21, 2008)

I have an idea to make a space marine quadrant on hover boards (like skateboards but with out wheels and they would have jets) I was talking to Tyrain and surreal-mind about it and they think they should be holding rip cords (for to start up)

they will count as bikers in normal gaming and special rules in Apocalype

Plz tell me what u think about them and other things you want to ask or say about the hover board squad

:music:


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

i think it sounds a bit silly *but* it would look quite cool ..
visions of these guys coming at you to the sound of wagners ride of the valkyrie






is it just me or does this guy look like john wayne ?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

juddski said:


> is it just me or does this guy look like john wayne ?


Surely John Wayne looks like him? :laugh:

As to the hover board idea, I think I've seen it before with some SW assault marines. They looked pretty good. I dont think you need a rip cord though.


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

> Surely John Wayne looks like him?


(bugger!) that's correct humakt 



> I dont think you need a rip cord though.


i think their feet would kinda lock into the board,magnetic?


----------



## Daxan (Nov 21, 2008)

yeah i was thinkin' of something like that.

to make em bikers in normal gaming i was thinkin of them holdin' 2 bolters,
but i dont no weather it would be good or not...


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

1.21 GIGAWATTS!!

Haha, Back to the future 2 . 

Hoverboards


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

No offense, but I think its kinda goofy, but if you want, to do it, you can base it off the dark eldar ones. Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

I think the idea is cool, but I agree ripcords are unncessary for Marine boarders. I mean if they were Orks, I think ripcords would fit perfectly, but not Marines.


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

> but I think its kinda goofy


i agree but the more you think about it .....
the better it seems .....:scare:......honest :mrgreen:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

If pulled off well then I think it would be neat, are you talking about a Green Goblin like board or back to the future like board? I would start off with making a single prototype for now and post some pics up on what you did etc.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Chopper from 200AD (Judge Dredd). Like a full-size flying surf-board. I think that would look better than a skateboard-sized thing.

The double-bolter thing is difficult though. Don't know how you get that to work.

Really like the idea though.

:impressed cyclops:


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

> Chopper from 200AD (Judge Dredd). Like a full-size flying surf-board


my fan art of chopper......................










i agree tottally red orc (great minds think alike ?):victory:




> The double-bolter thing is difficult though


tarrraaaa,i'd stick them under the board and just have a hand weapon for cc 


quickie doodle showing what i mean :biggrin:









the big booty type thing is the control panel for his right foot to steer by displacment of weight .er type thingy


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*juddski*

that was exactly how i envisioned them, lol 

thanks

M


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

there were rules for hover boards in the rogue trader book.


----------



## Daxan (Nov 21, 2008)

they would be like back to the future hover boards.

i would have all the marines looking differently on the boards, so that are all different :good:


----------



## Tyrain (Oct 16, 2008)

juddski said:


> tarrraaaa,i'd stick them under the board and just have a hand weapon for cc
> 
> 
> quickie doodle showing what i mean :biggrin:
> ...



BTW: F***ing Love the drawing man! :good:
Thats how i pictured them aswel, but with a rip cord, and now after reading comments, they suit orks better...
How would the "displacment of weight .er type thingy" look from a birds eye view.


Josh


----------



## Daxan (Nov 21, 2008)

well since itz a heavy space marine and board i recon they need gets at the back like big jets... 

wad ya think?

DAXAN :music:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

why not base the conversion from a couple of those miniature toy skateboards? just take the wheels off.

with the engines why not base em off of the like of smoke stacks? kinda like a powerplant off the dreadnought, but smaller?

also, i thouh you would count them as assault marines, cause it suits there size a bit better, cause i dont think a surfboard would confer an extra toughness, and then you could model them with ccw bolt/plasma pistol.


----------



## Daxan (Nov 21, 2008)

well the board could act az a combat shield


----------



## Ben_Weekes (Nov 23, 2008)

y not use an assault backpack and convert them for a jet on the bottom? with the use of combat knives, or even with a land speeder style weapon mounted underneath? tht way you're covered in weapons for both close combat and ranged. i think also with binding like a snowboard this would look great! individuality is key to all modelling and i dont believe in making a model how its meant to look! i may have to make a couple of these for my squad


----------



## Inquisitor Gibson (Feb 7, 2008)

this could work with scouts just as well right?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm not too keen on the idea myself, marines on hover boards... just doesn't seem like the Mechanicum would really bother... but if you did it, no ripcords... any ideas on what kind of materials you're going to use to accomplish this?


----------



## muffinman82 (Oct 29, 2008)

I would mount the skateboards on a flying disk but cut the base down so they would hoover aprox. 1" off the board

Also you could change the ruling that they dont have to roll for difficult terrain like a jungle sentinel


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

This would be good for scout bikers in my opinion. Unsure about other stuff, but could be ok.


----------



## Brother Anubus (Feb 26, 2008)

Heresy. fluff aside i would sugest to have them in drematic posses like they are geting shot at or they are going at a very high speed


----------



## Leeroy Uchiha (Feb 24, 2009)

man thats a good ider i think u should make the model and post it


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

I can't see it....

Orks Yes, Marines No...


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

If you had the hoverboards so they looked like a razor scooter with out wheels, I think that it would actually be practical for fighting. With the amount of fire power a space marine can survive, their worry would be staying on the board after being hit with a heavy bolter, much less using it to fight back. Give them something to hold on to.


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

try it with scouts, them and their 4+ save is kinda understandable, you just need to make it look like they are going at it as fast as poss, mabie with one pulling his front up by like 150 degree's making it look like hes using it as a shield of some sort? bolters on the front with mabie a lenthy looking chainsword in between the bolters, otherwise some impact knifes... like spikes on the bottem when they are assulting they pull the front up acting as if the board was a super-sledge or in other words a blugeon weapon of some sort smashing into the thick of it, tho with abit of conversion, them Dark eldar ones with an extended front for them to stand on would be pretty cool and easier.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree scouts would be better suited for this type of conversion. An auspex in hand with some guitar wire conecting it to the back/power plant would look cool. Just like todays motorized skateboards. I would say just the auspex's cuz im sure they would be cordless in the year 40k but then youd get "why do they all have auspex's?" a million times.


----------

